# Monolithic Ceramic Capacitators Jackpot



## Cali408 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have some pretty old Motorola Circuit Boards from the 80's and I 'believe' I have found the capacitators. They are HUGE as in the size on a quarter but in retangle form. The Silver content which is most likely a percentage of Pallidum is pretty big. Its a flakey looking silver. I believe this to be true because the button had a C23 next to it. There are also other numbers with a Cxxx next to them with the same material inside Can anyone confirm this? What is funny is that the metal isnt encased in or to ceramic but a type of solidified resin. Weird. Im having fun with these circuit boards :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 27, 2011)

Picture?


----------



## Cali408 (Jan 27, 2011)

ill get some pictures tonight.


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 27, 2011)

Cali408 said:


> ill get some pictures tonight.



I'm anxious to see them capacitors.


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Jan 29, 2011)

Murata made some pretty nice monlithic capacitors with solid silver leads and palladium silver/SN62 Silver terminations. Motorola, GE, Kenwood/Trio, ICOM and others all used these and similar capacitors on their RF output boards. Sizes range from .063" square to about an inch or so square. 

Their application-specific capacitor catalog has all the details. A Google search of "Murata C29B" will turn up the PDF version of the catalog. I have their 1992 RF capacitor samples kit with several hundred of the capacitors in them - some with wide/long silver ribbon leads. 

Sounds like you have a nice haul!

Cheers,
Brian


----------

